# Разное > Толкучка >  Продам журналы Авиация и Время

## Alkarat

Продаю журналы `Авиация и Время`
Состояние всех выпусков - отличное 
Вся литература находится в Москве (Ленинский проспект) 
Могу отправить по почте в любое место. 
Фото (скан) журналов и книг + детальное описание - по запросу. 
Пишите сюда или на почту alex020101@gmail.com 

Алексей 
+7(915)0322294 


** Журналы Авиация и Время: 

- Авиация и Время 2019-04 (тема номера - Туполев АНТ-44 / МТБ-2 тяжёлый морской бомбардировщик, с чертежами на вкладке) - 280 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2019-03 (тема номера - Антонов Ан-28, F-86 перехватчик, с чертежами на вкладке) - 270 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2019-02 (тема номера - F-86 Sabre, с чертежами на вкладке) - 270 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2019-01 (тема номера - ЛаГГ-3, Супермарин `Атакер` с чертежами в журнале) - 270 руб. 

- Авиация и Время 2018-06 (тема номера - Rockwell B-1, с чертежами на вкладке) - 280 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2018-05 (тема номера - Туполев Ту-154, с чертежами на вкладке) - 270 руб. 

- Авиация и Время 2017-05 (тема номера - Туполев Ту-104, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2017-04 (тема номера - Me-262, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2017-03 (тема номера - U-2, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2017-01 (тема номера - F-100 `Супер Сейбр`, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 

- Авиация и Время 2016-06 (тема номера - F4U `Корсар`, с чертежами в журнале) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2016-03 (тема номера - И-15, с чертежами в номере) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2016-02 (тема номера - МиГ-9, с чертежами в номере) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2016-01 (тема номера - C-130 `Геркулес`, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 

- Авиация и Время 2014-05 (тема номера - Як-42, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2014-01 (тема номера - Мираж III, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 

- Авиация и Время 2013-06 (тема номера - Ил-76, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2013-05 (тема номера - FW-200 Condor, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2013-04 (тема номера - Як-40, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2013-03 (тема номера - RA-5C Vigilante, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2013-01 (тема номера - Avenger, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 

- Авиация и Время 2012-06 (тема номера - Ил-14, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2012-05 (тема номера - Ка-29, с чертежами в номере) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2012-04 (тема номера - Ла-7, с чертежами в номере) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2012-03 (тема номера - B-57, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2012-02 (тема номера - Дорнье Do-17, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 

- Авиация и Время 2011-04 (тема номера - Avro Lancaster, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2011-01 (тема номера - Ка-27, с чертежами в номере) - 260 руб. 

- Авиация и Время 2010-06 (тема номера - Canberra, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2010-05 (тема номера - Messerschmitt Bf-110, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2010-04 (тема номера - М-55, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2010-03 (тема номера - Р-5, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2010-02 (тема номера - Ту-134, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2010-01 (тема номера - F-102, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 

- Авиация и Время 2009-06 (тема номера - Як-3, с чертежами в номере) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2009-02 (тема номера - Tornado, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2009-01 (тема номера - Су-2, с чертежами в номере) - 260 руб. 

- Авиация и Время 2008-06 (тема номера - Ту-14, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 
- Авиация и Время 2008-04 (тема номера - М-17, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб. 

- Авиация и Время 2007-02 (тема номера - Ан-10, с чертежами на вкладке) - 260 руб.

----------

